# I have a Manfrotto tripod again!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not a super impressive one mind you, but I needed a tri-pod for my point-n-shoot Canon SD780 for creating video-cast, so I wanted to get a decent one that would last. 

*I picked up the Manfrotto M-Y Tripod with Ball-Head (7322YB)*










Future Shop had it for $119 but I saw it at Henry's on sale for $99. They didn't have stock, but I printed out the web page and brought it into Future Shop and they matched the price. 

I used to have a really, really nice Manfrotto back in the day that was so rock solid. I always regret selling it. 

This ones pretty basic, but it's so solid, the clasps are very sturdy. Has a very fluid ball head to position the camera almost 360º any which way, then securely locks in place. 

I dig it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Looks like a fine tripod to me. If it's not holding a ton of weight and you're not trying to use it in crazy wind storms or anything like that you don't need a super heavy duty one. As long as it hold the camera in place and doesn't wobble around you're golden.

You could have gotten price match + an additional 10% off  But you have to ask for it. I do that all the time between futureshop and bestbuy ... quite often one place will put an item on sale and the other doesn't so I always go to the one that's not on sale and get it for sale price -10%


----------

